# Lots and lots and lots of levers



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Some vintage goodies here

http://www.espressomadeinitaly.com/en/galleria-collezione-enrico-maltoni.asp


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

You sure you haven't stumbled across CoffeeChaps private collection ?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

This another evening (and I suspect a few more to do them justice) when I should be doing other things rather than drooling over the machines. Thanks Mrboots, for the wonderful distraction.


----------

